# Connor Needs a Home :(



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

My 1yr 7mo old neutered PEW Connor needs a new home with other rats. 

I adopted Connor (born June 27 2015) from a nice person who had an oops litter. I've had him since he was 5mo old and haven't had contact with any other rats so he is not at risk for the Seol virus. At the time I adopted him and his brother (same age) they were quarantined, neutered and then eventually introduced to my two older girls (also rescues) who have since passed due to tumors. I/he recently lost his brother Theo. He got a cold which formed into pneumonia and after three weeks of meds and hand feeding he just wasn't able to kick it. Connor however is healthy and has been checked out regularly by my vetrinarian. So now I'm left with only one rat and a hartwrenching dilemma.

Due to some of my own recent health issues, which also means extra financial costs, and a ridiculous work and medical appointment schedule. I'm just not able to get more companions for him, nor am I able to spend the time with him he'd need to be able to be on his own. It kills me to have to do this but I want him to be happy and healthy. I would love if I could find a new home with owners that wouldn't mind sending me a picture every now and then so I could see how he was fairing.

I live in Pennsylvania and can travel some distance for a good home.

A little about Connor:

































He's always been cautious and is startled by things sometimes. I think it's because he doesn't see well. He does the head swaying a good bit to help with depth perception especially in low light. I talk to him constantly and he's much less wary when he can hear my voice. Once he realizes that big shape isn't scary he's a huge cuddle bug! I have a fleece neck scarf that I wear around the house and he likes to snuggle up in it to accompany me as I do my household chores. He loves hammocks, and a good head scratch. He is NOT aggressive but does sometimes mistake fingers for food and will give you a good FIRM tug before he realizes. He does not break the skin. I usually just just say in a calm voice "ah that's my finger" and he lets go to sniff gently around until he finds the food in my hand. I only mention this because of his cautiousness and I know he will probably take a little while to warm up to a new environment and new people. I worked with him for a long time to get him to this point and I don't want a new owner to be taken by surprise and mistake his behavior for aggression. He currently eats Oxbow Regal Rat food with occasional veggies and fruits etc. and enjoys treats of sweet potato baby food. He's lived in a double critter nation most of his life with the three other rats. Though right now I've moved him to a smaller cage which I can place closer to me in an effort to give him as much attention as possible when I am home. I would be more than happy to give whatever food I have left, some hammocks and toys along with him.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Not sure if this person is still looking to adopt but they live in PA:

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?345018-Looking-to-adopt-2-males-in-PA


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks. I'll contact them. Others can still respond though please!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd take him in a heartbeat if I were closer.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah Wisconsin is a bit far.


----------



## rimjet (Dec 3, 2015)

I know this topic is a bit old, but I've been looking to adopt a neutered boy. I have two girls approaching the end of their ratty lives (they're both 3 years old next month) and I'm worried that one will pass on before the other & I'd also like to start keeping males instead of females. When I adopted these two girls I had a single girl who needed buddies and they warmed up to each other right away with no problems. So my hope is they'd take to another rat just as well.

Let me know if Connor still needs a home! I live in Ohio which is not terribly far away and I'm more than willing to meet halfway.


----------

